# Up to 30k Sunday Special - what have I missed?



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

So, I've been thinking of a car that I can use at the weekend or socially that I can covet and either keep original and mint or, modify well and keep for a while. There's so much choice I can't seem to find something to hanker after. One minute it's a supercharged E92 M3, then its a std Carrera 4S to a brand new focus RS.

If I could find something I like that will hold its value, all the better. When I say this, I also count something like the mk2 RS whre residuals are strong - not sure the more civilised, but likely technically superior mk3 RS will hold value as well. I can't afford a Csl a GTR or a 1M as these would be good choices.

Also, sticking with the new focus RS, or indeed a megane RS or even a Golf R (the Mrs has the golf btw) - are these really special enough to be pampered garage minters? 

I suppose the only thing I really want is at least a 2+2 as my daughter will likely come for a ride now and again! Oh, and low miles - 30k Max ish for a used motor, maybe 40 for something awesome as it won't go up much.

What would you guys lust after?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Personally wouldn't go with a focus Megane or golf as a toy/garage queen, they don't seem special enough . But they are all good cars so if you really love one then go for it 

Personally if I was ggonna buy a pure toy it would a Caterham, I have never had so much fun in my life. The aerial atom is insanely fast, was driven around by a touring car driver in one and it was unbelievable but it's very ugly which us why I would personally go for a Caterham 

What about slightly older cars ? You can get an Aston Martin vantage etc for 30k


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Prices have only been going one way..... get something like this & you'll get back what you've paid for it when it's time to move on, or even get more than you paid for it!

Saw this car on Auto Trader's Android App. Thought you might be interested. http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201502120886021


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Also what about mercades sl55 or sl65 amg ? Can get them for 15-30 k and they are very nice cars


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If I were looking for a weekend car, I don't think I'd have any hot hatches on it! Especially for £30k.

911, M6, Maserati Gran Turismo, or even a Quattroporte. Maybe a Ford Mustang, but not sure about the residuals on those.

I'd want something that could make me smile when I looked at it parked up, not just when I was barrelling down some twisties in it


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Sierra/Escort Cosworth these are appreciating classics


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Something a bit different. Like an old Merc SL, A Stag or something. Anyone can buy a Focus RS, or Golf thingymabob (I'm not sure if the top ones are even called GTi anymore  ) Theres nothing special about going "Love I'm getting the erm erm Focus out for a drive"


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

From what you are considering for me it would have to be the 911 or the M3. Nothing wrong with the hot hatches at all but if you are buying purely for a weekend car I think they would seem just a little more of an event to drive than a hot hatch.

Plus both the M3 and 911 aren't going to lose to much value, infact the way Porsche prices are going lately it may well go up in value. Of course the downside in buying either is the running costs. Servicing and repairing either ain't exactly cheap.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Clancy said:


> Personally wouldn't go with a focus Megane or golf as a toy/garage queen, they don't seem special enough . But they are all good cars so if you really love one then go for it
> 
> Personally if I was ggonna buy a pure toy it would a Caterham, I have never had so much fun in my life. The aerial atom is insanely fast, was driven around by a touring car driver in one and it was unbelievable but it's very ugly which us why I would personally go for a Caterham
> 
> What about slightly older cars ? You can get an Aston Martin vantage etc for 30k


As mentioned, the Mrs has a golf R and as brilliant as it is, I don't think it has the status to make the cut. Maybe the new golf r400 might be more special?



Andyg_TSi said:


> Prices have only been going one way..... get something like this & you'll get back what you've paid for it when it's time to move on, or even get more than you paid for it!
> 
> Saw this car on Auto Trader's Android App. Thought you might be interested. http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201502120886021


Saw one of these at a local show and checked prices after - couldn't believe how much they had appreciated. I wish I'd got in to one years ago! Good suggestion though, I think I'll set up a few saved searches.....



Clancy said:


> Also what about mercades sl55 or sl65 amg ? Can get them for 15-30 k and they are very nice cars


I agree, they're nice but I think I'd like something that's also an 'Evo' style car (the magazine, not mitsubishi) that has ability, kudos and a beauty to look at.



m1pui said:


> If I were looking for a weekend car, I don't think I'd have any hot hatches on it! Especially for £30k.
> 
> 911, M6, Maserati Gran Turismo, or even a Quattroporte. Maybe a Ford Mustang, but not sure about the residuals on those.
> 
> I'd want something that could make me smile when I looked at it parked up, not just when I was barrelling down some twisties in it


I agree, it would need to be something visually impactive...


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

The normal sl55/65 don't stand out a huge amount but the black series body kits look very mean. Certainly stand out and my god the sound 

Strangely enough saw one this week, was lambo orange which I wasn't keen on but it looked very aggressive. Would love a go in one 

Porche don't really do it for me, they are all too similar unless you spend crazy money


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Gtr 34, only increasing in value.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Gtr 34, only increasing in value.


Under 30k?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

horico said:


> Under 30k?


There are loads about from under 10k, although I'd bet they would be ropey.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Clancy said:


> The normal sl55/65 don't stand out a huge amount but the black series body kits look very mean. Certainly stand out and my god the sound
> 
> Strangely enough saw one this week, was lambo orange which I wasn't keen on but it looked very aggressive. Would love a go in one
> 
> Porche don't really do it for me, they are all too similar unless you spend crazy money


They sound awesome, similarly, the m3 would need a proper exhaust. The thing about 911's though, is the fact it's a 911. It will always be an aspirational car.

Saw one of these on torque gt's website the other day.... Not many about but 'just a honda'. I think you'd need to do some track days to appreciate it properly.

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarreviews/224853/honda_civic_mugen_rr.html


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Id go something older if its just a weekend car
Toyota supra, R34 as said, a nice evo 9. Jdm imports?
E39 M5, seem to be doing well in terms of value
RS4/6

30k gets alot of cars


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

PugIain said:


> There are loads about from under 10k, although I'd bet they would be ropey.


Are we talking r34 gtr v specs? The daddy ones?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

possul said:


> Id go something older if its just a weekend car
> Toyota supra, R34 as said, a nice evo 9. Jdm imports?
> E39 M5, seem to be doing well in terms of value
> RS4/6
> ...


Weirdly, I feel an evo or skyline would fit the bill more than the M5 or RS audis....

Ive always fancied a supra, nice ones are pretty rare, particularly the aero top version I'd want.... I really like this members car:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353589&highlight=Supra

With the exception of the bonnet vents, this supra that met its end at vmax200 was very nice.

http://www.mkivsupra.net/vbb/showthread.php?279989-Jay_NW-SRD-3-4L-HKS-T62-Build/page38


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

horico said:


> Under 30k?


Under 30k is probably stretching it, but 30ish k?

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...r34/immaculate-r34-skyline-gtr-v-spec/4589198


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

horico said:


> Are we talking r34 gtr v specs? The daddy ones?


Granted not many V specs I'd wager. Unless they were "replicas". In other words, spazzed up base models. Constructed by someone with all the mechanical skill of a blind hippopotamus in boxing gloves.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Everything that is being suggested is just a rep mobile or a shopping cart with a big engine and that can't make them special to me. Only viable options are 911 and Maserati and of those 2 the sensible choice if you want to get in it once a week and go for a drive is the 911.
If you tell someone I am going for a drive in the Porsche sounds exciting, say the Beemer, VW or Ford and people will think you are just going to the shops.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Caterham is still my vote


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone fancy a very very low mileage Sierra Cosworth RS500 for.....wait for it.... £109,000 :doublesho

Saw this car on Auto Trader's Android App. Thought you might be interested. http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201507024845832


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Daffy said:


> Everything that is being suggested is just a rep mobile or a shopping cart with a big engine and that can't make them special to me. Only viable options are 911 and Maserati and of those 2 the sensible choice if you want to get in it once a week and go for a drive is the 911.
> If you tell someone I am going for a drive in the Porsche sounds exciting, say the Beemer, VW or Ford and people will think you are just going to the shops.


Gtr 34 is a rep mobile or a shopping cart? Seriously?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

It's really such a personal choice with this.

You want something you can use on a weekend and socially. What do you see yourself doing on these weekends or social outings?

I absolutely would adore a Skyline in my garage, but I don't see it as a car I'd jump into on a Sunday morning for a couple of hours drive out with the other half and young child, and I'd feel like a bit of a kid rolling up to a mates wedding/christening/nice restaurant in it. Not totally sure how comfortable a modded Skyline would be trooping down a motorway and not sure how your family would enjoy you exploring the heights of it's power once you get onto some driving roads. If you (I :lol were single, I could totally see the appeal still!

Similarly with a hot hatch, although rather than feeling like a kid at social engagements, I'd look at it and wonder why I didn't just bring the daily hack.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

m1pui said:


> It's really such a personal choice with this.
> 
> You want something you can use on a weekend and socially. What do you see yourself doing on these weekends or social outings?
> 
> ...


With the hot hatch, were already fortunate to have the Golf R which is grown up, looks the part and goes like a stabbed rat when I get an opportunity. It's the Mrs' daily anyway. It would still be the 8/10 journeys car for all of us and my daily is for work. The new arrival would be used occasionally instead of the golf for the odd journey but my joy, I hope, would come from its upkeep, keeping it shiny, and the odd B road.

I'd like to open the garage and get 'that' feeling of excitement each time. While very personal, there are loads of options so was hoping to hear of some I might have missed so far.

Some great options so far! :thumb::driver:


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ignoring the 2+2 in the opening post as you have the Golf R if you need the extra seats every now and then for a drive out. Then depending on how brave you are, surely a TVR has to be worth a look? Certainly fun to drive and no matter which one you pick they all look and sound superb! or maybe an early Exige? Any of them would certainly get "that" feeling of excitement when you open the garage door


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Getting a 2 seater means that any time he wants to go out in it, he's leaving either the wife, daughter or both at home which sharp limits the amount of use it will get.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

m1pui said:


> Getting a 2 seater means that any time he wants to go out in it, he's leaving either the wife, daughter or both at home which sharp limits the amount of use it will get.


Yeah but he can use the golf for family days out, new car for a toy :thumb: that's how I would look at it anyway if I was in the fortunate position to do so


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

If you want something newish the how about an abarth you can get special editions with rarity value and some good pedigree Ferrari, Maserati etc I had a bog standard 500 as my daily driver for 10 months absolute fun to drive, get you smiling all day long, but too small to be really practical. You can also mod them to extremes if you fancy. Also plenty of forum and car club activity if that floats your boat. 

Otherwise a mk2 Mexico or RS2000 even a mk1


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Get 4 x mint Corrado VR6's!

Or an Atom V8!

Personally a £30k garage car for me would be a 911.

What used Ferrari's would you get for that?

Probably get a used Tesla Model S!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

http://wallpick-download.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Honda-NSX-2015-Wallpaper-37.jpg

This is stunning^ 
Don't need fancy body kits....just a nice set of rims and bingo!
Honda NSX looks fast just sitting there.
A timeless classic imho.
Prices seem to vary greatly but seem to be on the up.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Saw this car on Auto Trader's Android App. Thought you might be interested. http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201507215381224


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd definitely be looking at an old iconic car for that amount and to only be used on a dry summers day. Ford RS 2000 Cosworth, Renault 5 Turbo, Impreza 22B, Skyline(?)... Something rare, unique and special to drive. You'd be completely mad to buy a modern car.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

E30 m3


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Using your max budget for something modern then I'd probably go for a Vantage, they seem to have hit the £30k and stuck, so you probably wouldn't loose much. For a bit less you could have a C63. The best bet for purely financial reasons would be a classic as already mentioned, maybe a Ford, Porsches have already gone crazy but some models are probably still a good buy. Maserati Gran sports also seem to be doing well when it comes to values.


----------



## grapefruit (Dec 29, 2014)

Original Mini, Beetle or campervan??


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

lofty said:


> Using your max budget for something modern then I'd probably go for a Vantage, they seem to have hit the £30k and stuck, so you probably wouldn't loose much. For a bit less you could have a C63. The best bet for purely financial reasons would be a classic as already mentioned, maybe a Ford, Porsches have already gone crazy but some models are probably still a good buy. Maserati Gran sports also seem to be doing well when it comes to values.


Why would you buy a c63 as a fun car? It's a very sensible saloon/coupe, but not a fun car.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Why would you buy a c63 as a fun car? It's a very sensible saloon/coupe, but not a fun car.


Agreed its not in the same category as an Atom/Caterham, but as none track car it's is much fun as a M3/M5, RS Audi, Focus RS or Golf R that have all been nominated so far. As for very sensible, V8 6.2 and 15mpg is hardly very sensible


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Get this bought :thumb:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...elby&onesearchad=used,nearlynew,new&logcode=p


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

lofty said:


> Agreed its not in the same category as an Atom/Caterham, but as none track car it's is much fun as a M3/M5, RS Audi, Focus RS or Golf R that have all been nominated so far. As for very sensible, V8 6.2 and 15mpg is hardly very sensible


It has a saloon variant, that makes it sensible  I nominated the gtr r34.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I certainly wouldn't be looking at anything new or hot hatch like if I had £30k for a garage toy...nor a 911 that's not in any way special in my opinion.

A few that would be attainable with a bit of haggling...
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/lotus/2-eleven/lotus-2-eleven-launch-edition-no-35/4029125

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/bentley/continental-gt/bentley-continental-gt-mulliner-------------------2005/4538112

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/aston-martin/db9-coupe/aston-martin-db9-v12--outstanding-main-dealer-history-from-new--52k-miles--2005/4386509

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/audi/rs4/2006-06-rs4-saloon-very-rare-1-owner-car-buckets-very-low-miles/3631318

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/lotus/exige-s2/lotus-exige-s-performance-sports-touring/4504570

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/lotus/evora/lotus-evora-v6-4/4544303

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/lotus/340r/lotus-elise-340r-16v/4234896

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/noble/m12/noble-m12-gt0-3------2003/4562556

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/ariel/atom/ariel-atom-2-300-supercharged/4673270

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/aston-martin/v8-vantage-coupe/aston-martin-vantage-4-3-v8-2dr--famsh-new-clutch-lovely-scheme/4282916

:wave:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

So he's either p diddy or has no kids?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

As mentioned, I'd prefer to have a 4 seater minimum, as much as I'd like a 2 seater. Great suggestions so far though.

Quite like the 'edition' m3's. Like this Monte Carlo:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201509016508164?atmobcid=soc3

With a little time and effort and voila!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Escort cosworth, mk1 focus RS, Impreza 22b, red evo 6.5 tommi makinnen, delta integrale.
All cars where prices are on the rise, special enough to be garage queens and weekend toys IMO.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Vantage or 911 in that price bracket, they will always look special compared to a lot of cars suggested here, and they are 2+2 as well.
those two would be my choice.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

horico said:


> As mentioned, I'd prefer to have a 4 seater minimum, as much as I'd like a 2 seater. Great suggestions so far though.
> 
> Quite like the 'edition' m3's. Like this Monte Carlo:
> 
> ...


What is with all the stupid music in the video?

Besides, imho an m3 is nice, but a gtr r34 is something special.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

£34k for a 9 year old RS4? That's bonkers money. 

I can't work out what matrix people use that determines if a car is special or not. 

If it was just a weekend car I'd be picking something older and a bit more special. It would be a hot hatch as a toy for me. 

Four usable seats is often the stumbling point when I'm thinking of something.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Supercharged vxr8


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Some great examples posted so far. I would kill myself in a 300bhp atom  I would love that red Lexus Exiage though. A Subaru 22B is hitting £40k now for a nice one!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> £34k for a 9 year old RS4? That's bonkers money.
> 
> I can't work out what matrix people use that determines if a car is special or not.
> 
> ...


Nobody will remember the e92 in say 10 years or so and it certainly wouldn't stand out much, r34 gtr will be a classic for some time to come. God only knows what the logic is behind an rs4 being a fun car.

What's a lexus exiage too?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

4 seats, fast, and more importantly not as ugly as the new ones..E34 M5. I'd gladly have one, I'd even let people see me drive it. Unlike a new BMW.
Infact, even the thought of an x4 is bringing the pie I had for lunch up for a second visit..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Nobody will remember the e92 in say 10 years or so and it certainly wouldn't stand out much, r34 gtr will be a classic for some time to come. God only knows what the logic is behind an rs4 being a fun car.
> 
> What's a lexus exiage too?


They will hold some nostalgia as being the last of the normally aspirated V8s in that class.

Most of the M cars normally bottom out and head north. 
I'd not pay mental money for any M, RS or AMG. They've all got a price, but some aren't worth it.

Just looking at the values, the car above has a huge premium for the low mileage. It's more than double what the bottom end of the market is. You're leaving yourself out to get stung as it's not that rare, or special, a car.

I noticed this the other day and thought it offered great value for money. Looks in fine condition.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201506234580189

I'd just like to know how the car market has got so pricey? All these toy cars have just got out of control.

When the recession hit a few years back, it was the classic car market that was hit badly. They are accessories rather than necessities. It could easily happen again.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

That's really stretching a point kerr


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> That's really stretching a point kerr


The M5?

£8500 for a BMW V8 saloon with over 400bhp. You can't lose out on that unless the thing falls to bits.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The M5?
> 
> £8500 for a BMW V8 saloon with over 400bhp. You can't lose out on that unless the thing falls to bits.


Well, considering how old the e39 is now


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Well, considering how old the e39 is now


It'll be fine. I think that car looks as if it offers a lot for the money. It looks in excellent condition and I can't see that going down. It's already cheaper than rough M5s. It would appear they are on the up in price.

Buying any old car is a risk. If you buy half the cars mentioned so far and something goes wrong, it is big bills.

Buy something much newer with warranty, pay a premium price and suffer depreciation.

Whatever costs you the most in the long run and provides more fun per pound, you'll never really know.

You suggested the R34 and it's every bit as old. The R33 GTR is cooler too.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> It'll be fine. I think that car looks as if it offers a lot for the money. It looks in excellent condition and I can't see that going down. It's already cheaper than rough M5s. It would appear they are on the up in price.
> 
> Buying any old car is a risk. If you buy half the cars mentioned so far and something goes wrong, it is big bills.
> 
> ...


Thing is you can guarantee an r34 gtr will have had a lot of money spent on it, an e39....hmmm...

The r34 is cooler  There's a reason it costs 3 times as much or 2.

Iirc gtr r34s were like lowish 20s not so long ago, now 30s.

Think the e39 m5 was around 12k upwards when I was looking at one ages back, so imho not on the up 

Jeez, looking at e46 csls they've gone up a mental amount in price.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think it's clear that E39 has been well looked after. They might not get modified, but I'm sure many owners spend the money required.

You're obviously too young to remember the 90s. Skylines and Supras were used, abused and ruined far too often. Loads were older boy racer cars and tuned to go fast with Max Power bits. 

I'd rather have a car that looks well rather than something a questionable tuning history. 

There's a couple of R34s in the higher £20k. A couple in Motorhub, but I'm sure we all know to avoid them? 

There's R32s in there for more than R33s. R32s are certainly on the up and R33s aren't. R34s were mid to higher £20k for a long time.

£10k gets a decent R33 these days. I don't think the R34 is worth the premium. Not to me anyway. I guess it's the very restricted numbers and very few official cars worth more?

As you say about the CSL. I'd not pay that premium over a normal M3. Have a little look what some people are now trying to get for low mileage E46 M3s, or A CS, on the back of it. It's all bonkers where E46s have higher asking prices than much newer E9x. 

It's all money, money, money and sadly too many people are buying into it. Prices are just mental for anything other than a few exceptions.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Thing is you can guarantee an r34 gtr will have had a lot of money spent on it, an e39....hmmm...
> 
> The r34 is cooler  There's a reason it costs 3 times as much or 2.
> 
> ...


I wish I'd bought a CSL a couple of years ago. I remember some sub 20k!

As for e46's, guess who sold his as they were going up!??!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Something I saw on pistonheads the other day.

The 1M's did very well being a limited run and still attract a premium. I wonder if this will happen to the m235i clubsport? Maybe it's just missing the ///M badge?

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-germancars/bmw-m235i-cup-testing/32786

If it was a M2 club sport with a limited run, values would be pretty much guaranteed IMO.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

horico said:


> Something I saw on pistonheads the other day.
> 
> The 1M's did very well being a limited run and still attract a premium. I wonder if this will happen to the m235i clubsport? Maybe it's just missing the ///M badge?
> 
> ...


1m is very limited run no? Not the m235i, right?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I think it's clear that E39 has been well looked after. They might not get modified, but I'm sure many owners spend the money required.
> 
> You're obviously too young to remember the 90s. Skylines and Supras were used, abused and ruined far too often. Loads were older boy racer cars and tuned to go fast with Max Power bits.
> 
> ...


Woohoo i'm young  Besides, this is why people buy imports and ones specifically with traceable history no?

Like buying a cheap m5 it would be a disaster, but probably a lot moreso.

I presume much fewer cars, better looking, more tuneable iirc?

Really don't get who spends that much on a csl.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> 1m is very limited run no? Not the m235i, right?


Yes, the 1M was a limited run. The std M235i isn't. I would expect, though, that the M235i cup road car would be a limited run. knowing bmw though, they'll price it up more than the m4 - the e92 m3 gts was 100k iirc and that's a similar style car.

As for M5's - whether they're going up or not, I can't see me getting excited about one in my garage. R34 gtr v spec - yes, that would be an event as the garage opened!

I reckon r26.r's will go up over the coming years. Shame about being a 2 seater! Maybe I have to rethink my own rules!


----------

